# Audi A1 S-Line Detail



## Dalee (May 12, 2011)

Hi all :wave:

Picked up my new car a couple of weeks ago, 1.4tfsi Audi A1 S-Line in Amalfi White. It's an absolutly fab car and a big step up from my 1.2 8v 51reg punto , Ive only just turned 20 so this is a dream that i have a new car and feel very lucky.

anyway...

I gave the car its first wash last week whilst i was waiting for my new stuff too arrive, products used today was as follows

R222 Wheel Gel
EZ Detailing Brush
Swissvax Wheel Brush
Poorboys Wheel Sealant
Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss
Hyper Wash - Pre-Wash
Karcher Foam Attachment
Werkstat Auto Body Wash
Dodo Juice Microfibre Wash Sponge
2 Clear Buckets
Iron-X
Autosmart Tardis
Meguiars Last Touch
2 CYC Huge Drying Towels
Swissvax Detailing Brush
Werkstat Prime Acrylic
Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger
Werkstat Acrylic Gloss
Swissvax Glass Cleaner
Henry Hoover
and a shed load of microfibre cloths and pads etc...

Firstly the car wasnt that dirty from its previous wash last weekend-

























Next was the wheels with R222 wheel gel, the wheels werent in that much off a state-









Agitated with a swissvax wheel brush and ez detailing brush and then rinsed off-

































Iron-X was used on the wheels to fully remove any contaminants, not much going on with the wheels as you can see-

















Door shuts where then cleaned with a swisszax detailing brush-









Next bit was the fun part...snow foam, using hyper wash and foam attachment and then pressure washered off-

























The grandad sitting down in the background watching and not helping lol...









All badges and grills where cleaned whilst the snow foam was doing its thing-

























Next up was a wash with the 2 bucket method and werkstat auto wash shampoo-









Due to the car being new i gave the whole car a tardis wipe down, simply spray on and wipe off and then rinse off, this was to remove any crap the detailers at the factory put on the car-









Then the car was given a spray with iron-x using the same method as above, you can see the back end was quite bad-

































The car was then rinsed down to remove anything that was left on the car.

I then pat dried the car with 2 cyc drying towels and last touch as a drying aid-









This left the car lookings like this-

















Next up was werkstat time, firstly i went over the whole car with werkstat prime acrylic and then buffed off after 10 minutes cure time-









Then it was onto werkstat jett trigger, i applied 3 coats with 25 minutes between each time-









In between the 3 stages of jett trigger i hoovered the interior, sealed the wheels using poorboys wheel sealant and tyres dressed with zaino z16 tyre gloss(i really recommend this stuff, its less greasy and lasts longer than meguairs tyre gel that i previously used!) and also cleaned the interior and exterior glass using swissvax glass cleaner-









































Lastly it was time for an application of werkstat gloss-









And then my dad turned up in his golf tsi to check out the shinyness and also a picture of my grandads car which will be detailed next week hopefully(yes we are the white car family )-

















Sorry for the lack off pictures of me using the products, i was trying to get it done before the heavens opened!
Anyway heres the finished pictures, enjoy and thanks for reading


----------



## petrescu (Jul 19, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice indeed mate, you're very lucky to have a brand new audi at 20 ! i don't think i could ever afford a new car (well one that i want anywaY)


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

That is lovely mate, done a great job on it ! :thumb:

Fair play for having one of these at 20 !


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Very nice work. 

Just out of interest the black plastic bits by the front fog lights and on the grill which product did you use. Or are they naturally just dark being a new car.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is one of first audi A1's i have seen, they look great.

amazing work and attention to detail on this detail.

I can't believe at the age of 20 you have one, i don't know any young guy to own a car in that criteria, must of worked very hard in your life to own one.

Me, i own a real old car with problems running wise, but i will never have the money in my pocket to buy a new car.

Look after it, and keep it in good shape.

Once again, car looks ace.

I see so many cars on here, that i like and love, but have never posted my car on here, because its old and not in the same league as the cars i see here, i feel out of place so never posted, to be honest i feel ashamed, thats me.

Anyway have a great week, thanks for posting.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> This is one of first audi A1's i have seen, they look great.
> 
> amazing work and attention to detail on this detail.
> 
> ...


Mate there is no need to be ashamed of anything. if its your car we would like to see it.

if i see a thread on DW with the title 'lamborghini correction' or audi R8 detailed' i never bother even looking as there all new cars with hardly any 'real life' problems,

i get much more enjoyment out of every day cars like 'pink to red corsa' or my 15 year old mondeo'

I look forward to your detail


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Don't you just love the Werkstat acrylic kit :argie:

Great job mate! :thumb: Wife is loving the A1's way too much! :wall:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

jay_bmw said:


> Mate there is no need to be ashamed of anything. if its your car we would like to see it.
> 
> if i see a thread on DW with the title 'lamborghini correction' or audi R8 detailed' i never bother even looking as there all new cars with hardly any 'real life' problems,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words jay_bmw.

The only down issue is, and i;m not making excuses, i only use cheap products that i can afford, nothing like the pro expensive on here, no machine polisher just normal simoniz original wax and 8 year old microfibre clothes, and thats me being honest with yourself.
i use a old sponge, chamois leather thats very old, due to circumstances i'm in.
And being honest on here, my car is not up to scratch for being on here with these materials.
I'm on here everyday looking at details, and admire everyones work and cars.

My cars full of dents, scratches the lot.

Seriously my car will be out of place on here.

But thanks for your kind words and wisdom.

Have a great weekend from myself.

Godbless.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Thanks for the kind words jay_bmw.
> 
> The only down issue is, and i;m not making excuses, i only use cheap products that i can afford, nothing like the pro expensive on here, no machine polisher just normal simoniz original wax and 8 year old microfibre clothes, and thats me being honest with yourself.
> 
> ...


No worries mate- i honestly love seeing details of cars that aren't perfect, my car has dents scratches, kerbed wheels, the lot. but, like most cars on here, it looks well in pictures 

up untill recently i've only recently got a machine polisher (as a present!) and always use cheap APC, Turtle wax range from Home Bargains, its not the products, its the job you do, if you put effort into it it shows, regardless of products,

hope you have a great weekend, and if it aint raining tomorrow, get out there with the camera - and show us what you've done


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

wow thats a lovely A1 - I've not been too sure about them but that looks great !

I don't think I'll ever be able to afford a brand new Audi either ! My sons friend who is 18 has a brand new Peugeot RCZ !!!


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Car looking great.


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great looking car and nice job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice! Great engines the tsi's. Is this the 125bhp version??
Great choice in having the white btw :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mate that is one cracking-looking car, and to own it at 20 you are a lucky fella.

I had a rusty 1979 mini when I was 20 - I had to take the battery and spark plugs out every night and keep them in the airing cupboard overnight or it would never start the next morning!

Some top products and a bit of elbow grease have given you a lovely result - congrats on the car, now get out and enjoy driving it! 

@ trip tdi - Jay is right, it don't matter what you own, you clearly take pride in it's appearance or you wouldn't be on here - get your picture-box out old son and show us what you've got!


----------



## Dalee (May 12, 2011)

The grill is gloss black so is always going to be dark and shiny and the front fogs surrounds where done with wolfs nano trim last week :thumb:



Giosabcsl said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> Just out of interest the black plastic bits by the front fog lights and on the grill which product did you use. Or are they naturally just dark being a new car.


----------



## Dalee (May 12, 2011)

Thanks  I am very happy with the car and think that I have made a great choice with the car, colour/options too!

I have worked very hard to get this car and think that saving pays off!

and I was driving around in my fiat for 2 and a half years and kept the body in top nick with very little products so it can be done 



Trip tdi said:


> This is one of first audi A1's i have seen, they look great.
> 
> amazing work and attention to detail on this detail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalee (May 12, 2011)

Yeh I love the colour, it's not to bright and doesn't look like a transit van colour:thumb:
Yes it's the 122bhp version plenty enough for me, might look into a TMC tuning box later on as they get very good figures.



Edward101 said:


> Very nice! Great engines the tsi's. Is this the 125bhp version??
> Great choice in having the white btw :thumb:


----------



## Dalee (May 12, 2011)

All that effort has paid off for sure! Feeling the aches and pains now though 



ade33 said:


> Some top products and a bit of elbow grease have given you a lovely result - congrats on the car, now get out and enjoy driving it!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely motor you got there mate, great job.


----------



## RedTim (May 10, 2011)

Great work and top car mate - the white with dark silver wheels looks superb. Still can't believe how good iron-x is even on a new car!


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

spot on job mate nice write up


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely motor mate and nice write up, looks great :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lovely results, love the car. I wish I had a car this good at 20, lol. Enjoy fella :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job... cracking interior... wouldnt mind a bose system in the house let alone my car haha


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice mate, im getting my A1 in Sept/Oct and cant wait to get stuck into it. I had a Metro GTA when i was 20 ( it was a pile of s**t but i loved it ) keep up the good work 
P.S. like it in white, i looked @ glacier white but went for deytona grey in the end.


----------



## clioLuke (Oct 2, 2010)

looks nice, really like a1's


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

nice job mate

i have a grey one take a look at my pics

didn't know you could get gun metal grey alloys!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

love white car write ups, nearly as much as pink to red ones.
cracking job.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

lookin good...


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Cant wait to pick mine up this week.
Ive gone for 1.6 TDI S-Line in Amalfi white with some extras line technology pack, connectivity pack, comfort pack, parking sensors, electronic climate control etc...

Wish i had your xenon lights though, but as mine is nearly new i cant have them fitted  (factory fit only).

Great pics though, cant wait to do a clean write up of mine


----------

